# Mod 78



## NTMCA411 (Apr 18, 2008)

We have a debate with regards to mod 78 -vs- mod 79.
66761-RT for glaucoma on 1-15-08.  66984-RT for cataract on 3-11-08. Procedures are not actually related, other than that they are performed on the same eye during the global period. Which is correct?


----------



## mmelcam (Apr 18, 2008)

I would use 79 if the two are not related.


----------



## Monika Liddle (Apr 18, 2008)

I would have to agree with mod 79


----------



## NTMCA411 (Apr 21, 2008)

I also agree, but our biller insists mod-78 was correct.  Thank you!


----------

